# Cleaning a Graco Nautilus



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

DD1 lost her lunch while sitting in her Nautilus today. I can't seem to find the manual. Can anyone tell me how to clean it? Can I take the cover off and wash it? I'm assuming I can just sponge off the straps.

It's just so gross, maybe I'll forward this thread to DH and he can deal with it!

TIA


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Nauti manual for you









http://babycare.manualsonline.com/ma...ster_seat.html


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks! Probably should have thought of that myself. I think the puke had me a bit distracted


----------

